# black specks?



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone out there have black "specks" in your bm's sometimes, kind of like grains of sand or pepper? I know it's gross, but I examined one and found it to be dry and almost like char off of well done meat, but NO variaton of red or tarriness at all. ( I eat well done meat often...balanced with fiber and veggies though!)


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I read that it might be from the probiotics I'm taking killing yeast or bacteria. Any thoughts? PLEASE? I'm starting to freak out a little.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm guessing the char off the well done meat.Or poppy seeds or other small black undigestibles.A lot of stuff doesn't get broken down much past the what you do when you chew if it is not chewed up well.I dont' know that the bacteria or yeast would be big enoug to see in stool. That doesn't sound right to me. And probiotics messing with other bacteria is usually what you want anyway.K.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reassurance Kathy. I was scared that it was blood or something serious. I'm a worrier/"stresser"/hypochondriac fool sometimes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Panic ye not!! well at least not yet. I kind all manner of strange lumps in my stools, particularly red pepper. Like you, I'm a total stress head and thought it was blood. Had to have a feel (yuck) and found it was solid, undigested food. Why not keep track of what you are eating, do particular foods trigger this to happen?You are among friends and fellow worriers, thats what makes us such amazing people!!Take careSue, Manchester


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Stress head isn't the word for me...which is probably why my IBS crops up so often and the accompanying reflux sticks around for so long. After inspection of mine (blah times 10) I found it to be hard and actually solid/crumbled like a piece of spice or charcoal. Who knows? I think the biggest help would be stress management at this point


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh me too pobo!! I have terrible reflux at the mo mainly as I have started representing clients in court (up before the Judge from HELL) which is stimulating but terrifying!!Take care anywaySue


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, that is so weird. Mine seems to be stress related too. It started (Reflux and IBS episode) about 2 months ago when I was still looking for a job and had a bad day. The reflux began...then came the gas rolling around, stomach bloating, C and D alternating. Got off of sugar and trying to destress..seems to be doing some good. I wonder if I perhaps have an OCD because I'm always convinced I'm dying at 25 and this must be cancer....that it CANT be anything managable. I pour over med websites looking for answers (typically ones that are the worst). Am I the ONLY one who does this? Or perhaps I'm just crazy?


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I just read on quite a few British sites that a sign of colon cancer is "blood (red or BLACK FLECKS) or mucus in the stool". Is this right? I'm 25 btw, I was hoping I was too young for this.


----------



## 14623 (Apr 8, 2005)

Dont panic, it could just be your gallbladder which I know isn't great news, but better than what you are thinking.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Gallbladder? Just curious to find out more about this possible avenue, but what do you mean it could be the gallbladder. I didn't think anything from it would be black. Are you referring to Gallbladder cancer? BTW, I ran one of those home occult blood tests on some of that stuff, it came back negative ( I know it could be bunk, but at least I can get some sleep )


----------



## 14623 (Apr 8, 2005)

When your gallbladder is acting up you would get black spots with your bowel movement. Jist might be worth checking out. It's not a cancerous condition.


----------



## Suffering Bad (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Poboyross -Its hard to give advise when you don't mention any testing or symptoms that you have had to date. There is also no mention of pain or other symptoms associated with your condition.There are some similarities to what I have been suffering from since December of 2003. I have had increased urination (no blood though). I have also had the dark flecks in my bowel movements. I never took it to the level some of you have by di-secting fecies or touching it. Another note: I also prefer my meats well done. Have you ever been diagnosed with a fatty liver? Are you having or have you had pain in your abdomin? Where in your abdomin is you pain located? Lower right, upper right, upper left, lower left? What tests have you had done of your abdomin? Have you had a colonoscopy (and NOT a virtual colonoscopy as all that is is a glorified X-ray)? I would recommend a colonoscopy, a CAT-Scan and/or MRI of you abdomin, stool testing, and a comprehensive complete blood lab tests. If all of this comes back negative or normal, I would then recommend having a HIDA-SCAN (Nuclear Medicine Hepatobilliary Duct Imagi). This test is the definitive answer on Gall Bladder Function (so my surgeon says). It will reveal problems that cannot be seen by a Ultra Sound, CAT Scan, or MRI. My HIDA-Scan revealed that my Gall Bladder was funtioning at less than 5%. That mean that 95% or better was not functioning at all. I had my gall bladder removed 12 days ago. Guess what? The dark flecks are gone and I havent seen them since. My urination has returned to a normal level. The Biopsy of the gall bladder revealed no cancer.... THANK GOD!!! However, the post operative pathology of my gall bladder stated that the Gall Bladder itself was distented and loaded with tiny soft gall stones.Without further testing, I cannot say its your gall bladder. A HIDA-Scan should be able to say for sure one way or the other. Let me know what you find out and I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the input deejay and Suff. BTW Suff:There really isn't any pain except for the upper left of my abdomen right below the rib cage. The pain comes and goes and seems to be related to gas. My symptoms started with GERD and then changed into the alternating BM, gurgling and rolling gut, black specks. I've had bowel problems my whole life and have had the rolling at times of stress (like now) but all this together is the first such onslaught I've had. I found that cutting out sugar cut out the majority of the pain and upset stomach/D. OH! I also belch quite a bit. I'm 25 btw...doubt that matters though. Thanks for any other input you can give me Suffering!


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

OH..almost forgot. The black specks are crumbly and small, like a piece of charcoal.


----------



## Vikita (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi, I just found this post by searching, and was amazed that someone else has the same little black specks as me. No noticible pain associated with them; I just see more of them when my D's acting up. I don't think I had them when I was first at the doctor's for diagnosis, with all of their lab tests, so I haven't had any tests specifically for the specks.Is there any follow-up you have since your last postings? Any improvement or suggestions? I'd like to chat about this weird symptom.


----------



## Vikita (Dec 16, 2003)

Also wanted to mention that my symptoms started with massive gurgling & rolling in my gut. My husband (boyfriend at the time) could hear the rumblings from across the room. (I just went back and read that you have similar episodes.) I've also always had my family's "nervous tummy", getting D-like symptoms from stress or excitement. Wasn't till I turned 23 and started seeing a new chiropractor that I got full-blown problems. Now I'm lactose intolerant, with intermittent D and gas. I can't even compare with some of the poor folks who post here, but it still affects my daily decisions.


----------



## 21154 (Aug 11, 2005)

I too have the little black specks that crumble and look like black pepper. From what I can tell, it was from eating foods cooked on the grill that had char on them. I stopped eating the well done foods from the grill and it has gone away.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome vikita lovely name too


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ooppss sorry welcome to you too rupert


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I get "coffee grounds" in my stools. I mean they aren't really coffee grounds but that's what they appear to be. I have no idea what it is.


----------



## 21154 (Aug 11, 2005)

That's exactly what mine look like as well Chris.Thanks for the welcome Joolie!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

to be honest i dont look ### my stools, perhaps i should start just incase


----------



## 23292 (Aug 11, 2005)

joolie, haha.What's funny is I have the exact opposite. I have white spots in mine. And they appear to be chunks of almonds or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Yummy - as I said before, I think its a classic IBS thing (and what isn't!!), had a thing like a piece of cardboard in mine t/other day ( actually think I got a bit obsessed with peering at what was coming out and have tried to stop it) but yes, I get these black things sometimes, particularly if I'm a bit "loose", I think our colon's aren't that great at breaking down stuff so I'm not unduly concerned anymore.Take care anywaySue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

lol


----------



## Suffering Bad (Aug 2, 2004)

On April 13, 2005 my doctor removed my gall-bladder. The decision to remove the gall bladder was based on a test known as a hida-scan which indicated my gall bladder was working at less than 5%. The post op pathology of the gall-bladder indicated that my gall bladder was filled with tiny stones that would be missed by Ultra Sounds and MRIs of the torso. My doctor theorized that these tiny stones/calcifications may have been the source of the black flecks in my stool that appeared when my symptoms were at their worst.It has now been 4 months since the surgery. I have not experienced D or C since. I have not had any cramping or abdominal pain. My stools have returned to normal. No black specs at all.Each day that passes without repeated symptoms is a blessing. KNOCK ON WOOD. I also have my fingers crossed too







I did go into a 6 month "remission" (for lack of a better word) last year. So I am cautiously optimistic that my gall bladder was the problem all along. Each day is another milestone when the symptoms do not rear their ugly heads. My doctor seems confident that he has found the problem. Until the abdominal monster returns, I will accept his opinion.At this point my recommendation, to anyone who has read my posts on this board and how bad I was suffering, is to talk to your doctor or physician about a Hyda Scan when all other tests tell you nothing is wrong.I will keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

does having a fatty liver bring on conditions of ibs? I have been told twice I have one and also a spastic colon I have a lot of swelling under my right rib cage and middle stomach and the drs. don't seem concerned. should I be concerned about a fatty liver?


----------



## Suffering Bad (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats a good question because I do have a Fatty Liver. A fatty liver, in most cases, can be controlled by losing weight. My doctor says that my body does not store fat right. For some reason, it likes to store it within my liver. I have a friend who was also diagnosed with a fatty liver. After losing 20 lbs each the problem went away. Did they find yours with a blood test or a liver biopsy? The fatty incursion of your liver may also cause gall bladder dysfunction. You may be a good candidate for a Hyda-Scan (medical term is NM Hepatobilliary Duct Imagi) test if you have a fatty liver and are experiencing IBS type symptoms. You do not have to be over-weight to have a fatty liver.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

suffering bad: no I just had 2 ultrasounds and and two differnt drs. told me I had a fatty liver, but not what to do about it, and my gallblader was fine. I'm very swollen over my liver and stomach area. and can watch it grow. I talk to alot of people who have ibs lately it seems everybody I run into lately, but what is weird is I'm the only one who is heavy most of them are very skinny, and alot of them have had their gallbladders out and don't notice any differnce, except now they have more stomach problems, I did do a sleep study and found to have sleep apena so I get a c-cap mask soon to sleep with, the dr, said it should help with alot of my problems. we will see.


----------



## Suffering Bad (Aug 2, 2004)

A fatty liver should be confirmed with a blood tests (which will show elevated liver enzymes) and possible liver biopsy. A fatty liver untreated can lead to cirrhosis of the liver and could lead to cancer. Not to scare you but I would have them check this further. Ultrasounds & MRIs are unrevealing when talking about a dysfunctional gallbladder unless you have a large visible stone or tumor. Only a Hida-scan can check gallbladder function. Gall bladder removal is not the answer for everyone. I only had mine removed after the HidaScan revealed that my gall bladder was not functioning. So far it appears to be the source of what caused my troubles.IBS can be triggered by high anxiety as well as extreme stress. This is just one of the many studied facts on IBS. IBS is a diagnosis given by doctors after they have medically (through testing) ruled everything else out. Some doctors are very quick to diagnose IBS while others are completely thorough. Just because the symptoms fit it is an easy catch all for some doctors.Get thoroughly tested. When you take the easy answer, serious medical conditions are missed. Not to scare you but to motivate you to take action and demand results from your doctor.


----------

